# Good Week



## Saver345 (Jan 18, 2006)

So this week i did a little modification to the 2006z i have. First i dropped the car an inch then put on 18x8 in front and 18x9 back RPM 505 wheels. Then was like why not add an exhaust. So now i have a PIT cat back exhaust (which sounds amazing). I have to say this week has been an amazing one, Z looks totally different. Pics will come soon


----------

